# Dresser



## A T FEHR (Jan 2, 2009)

Just finished this poject. American furniture design. Made with red oak as the local stores do not handle white oak.Used a leigh d4r jig for the dovetails I like the machine. The project is not stained and the finish is many coats of polimerized tung oil from Lee Valley. The project has butterfly keys on the top and the two doors. As usual there are some mistakes but it is part of the learning process


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Allan,

I may be getting older, but I cannot see any mistakes......

great job.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You'll always see your own mistakes, Allan, no matter who ya are! Ya did a darned good job of hiding any tho!! <g>


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Just fantastic, very nice work, and no problem with the red vs white oak. The workmanship of the piece speaks for its self.


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

Well done, that looks fantastic.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ALLAN

Nice job . I only see one or two errors in the drawer fit but it looks great,by the way is that a 42 Mercury ?

=========


----------



## A T FEHR (Jan 2, 2009)

The car is a 1948 mercury 8 there is a picture of it in my down loads


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ALLAN

Thanks for the feed back I had one a long time ago (2 door) and I could not place the parking lights, it was my 1st.car and a real blast for someone 15 years old  it was in parts most of the time in my dad's drive way, I pulled the eng. and had it on wood blocks so I could start it now and than after he took my keys  and I did a rebuild on the eng..and I got to clean the drive way with some Tide soap and a tooth brush, after all the oil ran down it.. after 2 weeks it was clean once more  .. the good old days >>>>


========



A T FEHR said:


> The car is a 1948 mercury 8 there is a picture of it in my down loads


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very excellent work Allen  such a beautiful result.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done, I like the finish. You should be pleased with the results. We all see things in our own builds that could have been better, that is what keeps us trying harder.


----------



## GWEE (Jan 15, 2007)

It came out great love the style. Did you build off some plans or did you just build as you went.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great looking dresser.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Runing out of adjectives to show how nice your work is. So I wll say well done.


----------



## MaxCohen (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice styling!


----------

